
Airbum – A simple and elegant online album - huchenme
http://airbum.co/
======
habosa
The design is great and this is a really nice way to display a travel album,
but the experience is not there. I'm sure when testing over a local network
this is fast but even over my 30mbps connection I had to wait a long time for
all of the images to load. That's not normally a problem but the page seemed
totally 'frozen' until about half of the pictures had loaded, and scrolling
was full of jank until it was totally loaded.

Is there some way you could put placeholders in for the images while they load
so that I can scroll around? If I wasn't waiting to see the demo specifically
I would have assumed the page was broken and clicked out.

~~~
huchenme
The site is hosted on S3 and cloudfront right now. The poor performance might
be because the page transaction and animations. My initial vision is display
the album similar to a photo book, now seems nature scrolling might be more
acceptable.

~~~
habosa
I, unlike some others, don't mind the paginated scrolling. I just think it
would be good to be able to quickly flip through pages without delay just
because the images are loading.

A good example would be a Facebook photo album. If I click the left arrow as
fast as I can, the page keeps flipping instantly. Instead of seeing each
picture, I see a small loading icon and a box where the picture will be. When
I finally stop mashing the arrow, the picture I'm settled on will load.

I hope you don't find my comments overly critical. It's a beautiful design,
just trying to be constructive.

------
petercooper
As a Brit, the name makes me giggle :-) (The equivalent US interpretation of
how it reads to me being, perhaps, 'airfanny').

~~~
buckbova
I was expecting airbnb but for bums (vagrants).

~~~
doomrobo
Thought I was the only one :)

------
SDGT
Please don't mess with my ability to scroll through content. Additionally,
having content in between the nav breaks is infuriating, and my scroll bar is
gone.

~~~
micampe
Your comment is overly harsh but I find the reaction interesting. It’s getting
more common here.

In other cases I’m also disturbed by the broken scrolling but in this case my
only complaint is the space bar not working. This is a slideshow, but it feels
like scrolling because it goes vertically and the scroll bar works. I’m pretty
sure if the scroll bar were completely disabled and there was a [next] button
with a different transition you wouldn’t complain because you wouldn’t think
of it as broken scrolling, but just as another slideshow.

So, my suggestion to the author: make it slide horizontally.

------
jeena
I would like something like that not as a service but instead to create
locally so I can just upload a static directory to my own server (or
neocities, etc.) so I don't have to upload my pictures to yet another 3rd
party.

~~~
darklajid
Same here. My parents had big books full of pictures of my brother and me. I
only have digital photos of my kids.

I'm looking for the equivalent, a local (everything not under my control is
out, no saas) solution. Mediagoblin _might_ solve this in the future.
Openphoto/trovebox seemed promising. So far I haven't found something that
looks right though.

------
georgemcbay
One of the only uses of this type of page scrolling that I actually think
works pretty well (YMMV, I'm on Windows/Chrome).

Having said that the name really is so bad that it kills it. I wouldn't send a
link around to people in the form of
[http://www.airbum.co/gmcbay](http://www.airbum.co/gmcbay) or whatever a user
url will look like. I "get" the _album_ connection you're going for but the
end result is in expert-sex-change territory as far as how it actually reads,
I'd be too embarrassed by the "risky click" looking url.

~~~
gk1
I didn't even catch the "album" play-on-words. I just read it as "Air Bum," as
I'm sure many others did.

------
code_duck
Alas, I'm just told that I need to visit the site on my desktop with "a
lastest Chrome browser".

------
Smudge
The demo is slow as molasses on my 2012-era Macbook Air (Google Chrome). Seems
to have something to do with the scroll hijacking, which IMO is usually a bad
idea. I wonder if there is a way to do this kind of vertical presentation
while still allowing me to use the browser's native scrolling.

------
pertinhower
So, _not_ a flying tramp? Not an evaporating derrière?

------
robertnealan
Interesting concept, but I'm with SDGT on breaking scrolling. If it's a
slideshow that's one thing, but when you're having me scroll with my touchpad
(because nobody wants to click those tiny dots on the right that are overly
popular) it's extremely frustrating to not have a direct correlation to the
speed with which I'm scrolling. Worse yet is when it scrolls further than I
wanted and I have to scroll back up again.

Also, I love Medium's design as much as the next person, but I honestly
thought I had landed on a Medium blog for the first few seconds.

------
gkya
Checked the demo, and... why the interference with the scrolling? I saw such
design for first when Apple released their rubbish-bin Mac Pro, and later on a
BBC article* , and the experience was bad in all.

* “The Reykjavik Confessions”, an excellent read BTW [http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27290883](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27290883)

------
philers
This looks nice, although I agree that I would find the scrolling difficult to
put up with.

An alternative, focused on travel mainly:
[http://maptia.com/maptia/stories/the-overview-
effect](http://maptia.com/maptia/stories/the-overview-effect)

~~~
stevesearer
My travel documentation is incredibly fragmented between direct emails to
family, photos on my phone, dslr photos, blog posts, tweets, facebook
posts/albums, etc...

I like the idea of Maptia for aggregating all that into one place, but because
of uploading everything everywhere for so long, I really want a solution on my
own server and attached to my own domain.

------
Mithaldu
Don't have much of an opinion, as the frontpage, and the demo itself, are
broken on Opera 12.

~~~
patrageous
Also broken in IE9

------
yojo
Reminds me a lot of Storehouse, but with page breaks. E.g.
[https://www.storehouse.co/stories/f5oh-adventures-in-
califor...](https://www.storehouse.co/stories/f5oh-adventures-in-california)

------
joshdance
Product seems simple and clean, very 'Medium' like. The name is horrible.

~~~
huchenme
Thanks for the feedback, I just decided to change the name. Is there a good
alternative?

------
benologist
Having 'bum' in the name's been mentioned as funny but it can quickly turn
into a liability if work, school and profanity filters interfere with
accessing and sharing your website.

~~~
radiorental
I doubt that would be cause for concern, here's a very innocent subset of the
44 words that contain the letters bum.

album bumble bumblebee bumbled bumbler bumbles bumbling bump bumped bumper
bumpersticker bumping bumpkin bumpy verbum

That said, they always find a way to build a better fool.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem)

~~~
benologist
That article is exactly why the name should be changed .... the most recent
example is from _January this year at the ISP level_. It's such a pointless
risk to take.

    
    
        In January 2014, files used in the online game League 
        of Legends were reported as being blocked by some UK 
        ISP filters due to the names 'VarusExpirationTimer.luaobj' 
        and 'XerathMageChainsExtended.luaobj' containing the
        letters used in the word "sex".[30]"

------
lisch
Change the name. Layout reminds me of Medium. I'd be interested to see the
user interface in actually creating the album-- that's what would determine
whether I used it or not.

------
halfamonk
The demo looks great! It would really be a good way to do a trip show case to
my beloved.

What kind of product would you want to make it into? An online service or a
paid software or even.... open source? :P

------
dewey
Reminds me of [https://exposure.co/](https://exposure.co/) \- But scrolling
and navigating through the site feels a lot smoother on exposure.

------
falcolas
Holding the "down" arrow blows up the animation pretty good. I think that your
implementation of the scrolling for Mac mice is pretty solid so far.

------
sprremix
Anyone else experiencing huge amounts of lagg on that demo page? Am on a
100/100 connection with a decent graphics card and all..

------
tiiv
No mobile version: project is already doomed.

------
nocomp
Beautifully simple

------
devindotcom
Airbum?

------
kalasoo
404

~~~
huchenme
really? I still can access the page

